# [SOLVED] Missing drivers for Medion MT6



## KonniS (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a Medion PC MT6 MED MT 256 MED nr. 51140113 Ser no. 15114010020062 with missing Ethernet Controller, Multimedia Audio Controller, Multimedia Controller, PCI Simple Communication Controller. Is there any way to download it free from the internet? What shall be look for? I have been on the Medion page but can not see from there or I don't know the name!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers for Medion MT6*

HI,
Can you please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

This will help me ID the drivers you need.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## KonniS (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers for Medion MT6*

Hello Bill 

Thank's for your reply.
Here are the information from the Device Manager:
Ethernet Controller:
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3106&SUBSYS_041C1462&REV_8B\4&1F7DBC9F&0&48F0
Multimedia Audio Controller:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_04101462&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FD
Multimedia Controller:
PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7134&SUBSYS_000316BE&REV_01\4&1F7DBC9F&0&10F0
PCI Sample Communication Controller:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_104016BE&REV_00\4&1F7DBC9F&0&20F0


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers for Medion MT6*

Hi I found this at medion http://www.medion.co.uk/service/?drivers_updates/drivers_updates.htm


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers for Medion MT6*



KonniS said:


> Hello Bill
> 
> Thank's for your reply.
> Here are the information from the Device Manager:
> ...


Let us know how you make out
Thanks *joeten* for the link. 
3 out 4 drivers were on the link.

Bill


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers for Medion MT6*

My pleasure Bill


----------



## KonniS (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Missing drivers for Medion MT6*

Dear friends

Everything is working now. All drivers (no missing drivers) came with and no errors. Excellent job, thank you very much. 
Same time I wish you a Happy New Year and thank you very much for your help.

Your help was great!

Hakon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers for Medion MT6*

Nice to hear your back up and running Happy New Year


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing drivers for Medion MT6*

Glad to hear you are up and running.
Thanks for letting us know.

Hope you have a Happy New Year!

Bill


----------

